# Lunatone LED Treiber und Wago Dali 753 647



## Passion4Automation (28 Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

da ich mich jetzt auf LED 24 V Beleuchtung in Sternverkabelung, teilweise für Hauptbeleuchtung eingeschossen habe, wollte ich Fragen, ob jemand von Euch diese Anwendung bereits erfolgreich mit ner Wago 753- 647 am laufen hat.

Für Effektbeleuchtung sollen es dann auch Lunatone Treiber sein RGBW, die FArbsteuerung sollte mit den Wago Bausteinen auch zu realisieren sein.

Installiert wird alles zentral im Verteilerschrank, ich habe deswegen Lunatone gewählt weil die Hutschienen- Dali- Dimmer im Sortiment haben.

Wäre sehr erfreut über einen Erfahrungsaustausch, hilft bestimmt auch anderen bei der Auswahl.
Gerne auch, was Ihr sonst so für  funktionierende Kombinationen im Einsatz habt.

Besten Dank.


----------



## Fozzy (5 Juni 2018)

Habe das ganze mit Beckhoff und Lunatone umgesetzt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (5 Juni 2018)

Hallo Fozzy,

Danke für deine Antwort, dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen weg


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2018)

Ich hab auch einen Lunatone RGBW an Wago im Einsatz. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Was verstehst du unter Effektbeleuchtung?
Schnelle Wechsel funktionieren bei Dali nicht wirklich. Zum einen ist Dali relativ langsam (ca. 1200 Bit/s) und zum anderen kommt dann noch der SPS-Zyklus noch dazu.
Hier ist DMX besser.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (5 Juni 2018)

Hi blockmove,

mit Effektbeleuchtung meinte ich die rgbw Geschichten.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2018)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi blockmove,
> 
> mit Effektbeleuchtung meinte ich die rgbw Geschichten.



Da kann ich dir die Dali-Szenen empfehlen. Das klappt recht gut.
Richtigte RBGW-Überblendeffekte funktionieren aber damit nicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Fozzy (6 Juni 2018)

Klar bist fu auf dem richtigen weg. Ich bin begeistert on dem verhalten der 24V technik.

Benutzt du auch zufällig die Voltus leichtmittel?


----------

